
2048 – multiplayer - S4M
http://emils.github.io/2048-multiplayer/
======
elorant
Dude, we need to work. Please stop making variations of a highly addictive
game. You’ve already destroyed our lives. Show some mercy.

~~~
christiangenco
"I am sorry '2048' users, 22 hours from now, I will take '2048' down. I cannot
take this anymore."

~~~
terabytest
Fear not. I don't plan on pulling a flappy bird. Although I now kind-of
understand what Dong Nguyen might have felt like, even if at a much smaller
scale.

~~~
soapdog
Your game is amazing! I really enjoy it. Ported it over to Firefox OS so that
people in 16 countries can be introduced to it.
[https://marketplace.firefox.com/app/2048~/](https://marketplace.firefox.com/app/2048~/)

------
gabemart
Seems rather buggy to me I'm afraid. I've observed:

* Timer runs out, game proclaims both players winner

* One opponent makes no moves for the entire game, proclaimed winner when timer runs out

* One player proclaimed loser at arbitrary point with timer still running and legal moves left in play

~~~
ljf
Everyone I played seems to be a bot - or they have super-human finger speed!

~~~
fuzzix
I "seed" my game by mashing < ^ > keys for a few seconds, then play normally.

I might revert to mashing if I free up some space.

 _edit_ Though the game also appears to be broken. This is my single player
strategy too :)

~~~
nikisweeting
You can semi-mash all the way up to 512 safely if you watch out for block
buildup.

~~~
lxmorj
up-left over and over. when the top row is full, and your high block can't
move right, you can move right. other than that, you up-left until you jam.

------
panacea
2048 is HN's Flappy Bird

~~~
ak39
LOL. Have you tried randomly hitting all the keys until you are around 128?
:-)

~~~
ansimionescu
Is there any other way to play?

------
davidgerard
Nice idea, but I don't believe there are no opponents available with this #1
on HN ...

~~~
shiftpgdn
I think we broke it.

------
flixic
It doesn't work very well. Why does this happen?
[http://cl.ly/UOfb](http://cl.ly/UOfb)

~~~
cessor
This happens to me all the time - the game somehow ends whenever ... in the
middle...

------
jlas
This: [http://i.imgur.com/E6QtRYn.png](http://i.imgur.com/E6QtRYn.png)

Can be easily fixed by setting _float:right_ on _#player-online_

Have a nice day.

------
tyree732
I'm having some difficulty getting competitors, with no indication of how long
it will take to find one, and when I did find one, about 3 seconds into the
game I was told I lost with my opponent having performed no moves. I feel like
this needs some work.

~~~
coutol
I got a competitor pretty easily, but we won in few seconds (both of us)...
something is wrong.

------
Oculus
Hey author here! Sorry for the buggyness, this is my first stab at realtime. I
can confirm that everybody you're playing is a real person. I wasn't sure how
to simulate latency for testing so that could be the source of the issues. I
also have a mix of server/client msgs being sent, but plan on moving it all to
the server except for moves.

You can find the repo at
[https://github.com/EmilS/2048-multiplayer](https://github.com/EmilS/2048-multiplayer),
PR's are welcome! :)

------
nosage
Next up: Twitch Plays 2048

~~~
Houshalter
Someone tried it, but when I found the stream it was inactive.

------
SimeVidas
This is probably a secret Russian plot to destroy the US economy.

------
nitid_name
I've played four games, and each time it declares the player with the lower
score the winner after a seemingly arbitrary amount of time.

~~~
thedufer
In the game I played, the winner did in fact have more points, but their tiles
were a strict subset of the other player's (64,4,2,2 vs 64,32,16,8,4,4,2,2),
so its not really clear what the scoring mechanism is.

------
subir
As if single-player hadn't ruined my life already -.-

~~~
emehrkay
Yeah. I just need to get a game in before I start my work day

------
rtaibah
All the players I played against play blazingly fast, seems almost just
mindless bashing. Is it just me who actually takes their sweet time thinking
about every move?

~~~
tarblog
I bash at the beginning because it's timed. Then, once I have a larger number
on the board I begin playing normally.

------
u2
"Use your arrow keys to move the tiles" ? How about a few more words about
rules.

How do you pick which tile you want to move?

And btw, when I tried, two tiles with same numbers were NOT merging most of
the time. Other times it seemed that the entire row was moving. Then again, I
could not figure out how to select a tile to move. Mouse seemed to work but
only sometimes. Perhaps accidentally... Too buggy or just big time lag.., or
just big time lag..

~~~
u2
Nobody knows?!

------
jw2013
So when there was only 15 secs left, I got 4xxx points and my opponents only
got xxx points. Then I was told I was lost (because I got no possible move I
assume) and he was won, but that is really a bad game-winning condition
because there was no way my opponent would got 4000 points in 15 secs.

So why not let the game clock finish before the game tells who is the winner?

------
jkochis
Apparently you lose by getting the higher score.

------
bannus
There's some bug ending games early, so this is pretty much a button mashing
contest. Also, when games end early, it doesn't properly declare the winner. I
assume something's broken in detecting if the board has no moves:
[http://i.imgur.com/4XBGCzI.png](http://i.imgur.com/4XBGCzI.png)

------
brown9-2
I got hooked up with someone who scored 500+ points in the first 10 seconds.
Is someone playing this with bots?

~~~
tarblog
Maybe, but you're probably just experiencing someone who starts the game by
mashing the buttons. It works for a surprisingly long time.

------
wudf
[http://i.imgur.com/Uju7dsa.png](http://i.imgur.com/Uju7dsa.png)

~~~
wudf
[http://i.imgur.com/0b3kUZ1.png](http://i.imgur.com/0b3kUZ1.png)

------
janpieterz
I've found a couple of issues:

\- With a clear point advantage still both players get declared winner

\- After one move I was declared loser, while actually I made the only move
and it was a valid one as well, with loads of options left (as it was the
first move)

\- It thinks the game is finished on random occasions.

------
datamatt
I'm getting:

"Failed to load resource: net::ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT
[http://2048.stolarsky.com:3000/game/new"](http://2048.stolarsky.com:3000/game/new")

in the console.

------
darksabrelord
I played through, it doesn't seem to be judging winner & loser correctly
[http://imgur.com/NXDykaP](http://imgur.com/NXDykaP)

------
ivabz
There's a Cheat mode for this as well :D Check out >>
[http://adisrikanth.com/2048/](http://adisrikanth.com/2048/)

------
ars
The game is broken:
[http://i.imgur.com/RCUBkuF.png](http://i.imgur.com/RCUBkuF.png)

I made a _single_ move and it said the game was over???

------
whywhywhy5
Firefox - searching for opponent for over 30 minutes.

Chrome - finds opponent in seconds. Loses connection after 30 seconds - 1
minute. Buggy as all hell.

Your multiplayer code needs work.

------
nextstep
How does the scoring work? I don't get why I lost:
[http://imgur.com/9yFrKvH](http://imgur.com/9yFrKvH)

------
michaelbwang
I fail to see how I am the loser (I am on the left)
[http://imgur.com/0S10kF1](http://imgur.com/0S10kF1)

------
ohmeingot
function arrows(key) { var eventObj = document.createEvent("Events");
eventObj.initEvent("keydown", true, true); eventObj.which = key;
document.dispatchEvent(eventObj); } for (y=0; y<=1000; y++) { arrows(39);
arrows(40); arrows(37); arrows(40); }

It works nicely in multiplayer as well. My opponents are probably often
surprised. (js credits: varyform)

------
akos
Pretty decent. I love how you made the loading animation for the loading dots
at the end of "Searching for competitor..."!

~~~
recursive
Yes, that part looks pretty neat. Have you been able to get it to do anything
else?

------
pattle
I was playing someone and when the game ended I had a higher score than them
but its said I was the loser. I don't get it

------
dubcanada
[http://i.imgur.com/1wtRw2R.png](http://i.imgur.com/1wtRw2R.png) What?

------
bichiliad
There's a bug in which it looks like I'm playing about 5 people at once, all
moving very fast.

------
jurnalanas
Now, does anyone have made the desktop version of this game? in java, perhaps?

------
ramki
Someone plz come online, i couldn't find any competitors.!

~~~
patrickg
Works "fine" in chrome, not firefox (perhaps due to some add-ons)

~~~
aMadMan
no, it doesn't work "fine" in chrome either. it's just very buggy

~~~
patrickg
That's why I've put the fine in quotation marks. I just wanted to say that I
could get an opponent in chrome (but now also in ff).

------
sireat
Hmm, I won despite my opponent having a higher score.

------
DiabloD3
Welp, there goes my productivity for the next week.

------
soawesomeman
What's next? Multiplayer 2048 AI vs AI…

~~~
Wohui
Next is the MMO.

~~~
lucasnemeth
I just entered here to say that. Let's just wait to see how much time it
takes.

------
kevonc
sadly its not working, can't find another player even when my friend and I are
both waiting at the same time.

------
infinity0
very very buggy

------
wilhil
Now... who can add the AI on to this!?

------
spiderbro
"Twitch plays 2048" anyone?

------
LanceH
Make the autorun a screen saver next.

------
broabprobe
Searching for competitor... always

------
dsego
How do I play this with a friend?

------
ohadron
Just been won over by a bot.

------
progamler
keep getting connection lost, maybe du to server load?

------
tarblog
Unplayably buggy.

------
nullz
plz enable github issues

------
chandrew
buggy :(

